# Desktopgestaltung & Desktopmodding - Postet eure (gepimpten) Desktops und bewertet/diskutiert untereinander



## Geldsammler (14 Feb. 2010)

*Hallo Freunde,

da es solche Threads in vielen Boards gibt und
es auch viele Mitglieder gibt, die ihre 0815-Desktops
nicht mögen, habe ich mich entschieden hier mal einen
Desktopmodding-Thread zu eröffnen!

Am besten ist es, wenn ihr ein Thumbnail eures
Desktops postet und darunter kurz erklärt, wie er
entstanden ist.

Ihr könnt in eurem Post auch die Gestaltung anderer Poster
bewerten, aber denkt daran, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind! :thumbup:

Ich werde nun den Anfang machen:
*




*Auflösung: 1920x1080
Wallpaper: Hilary Duff
Dockleiste: RocketDock
Icons: Black & White Elegant Set
Erscheinungsbild: Aero


Viele Grüße,
Geldsammler*


----------



## astrosfan (14 Feb. 2010)

Finde den Desktop sehr stilvoll und elegant gestaltet :thumbup:

Mein Desktop ist eher einfallslos:


 ​*Auflösung: 1024x600
Wallpaper: Harmony
Dockleiste: Was ist das?
Icons: Aus Sicherheitsgründen entfernt 
Erscheinungsbild: Aero*
*Fensterfarbe: Himmel*


----------



## Katzun (14 Feb. 2010)

die dockleiste gefällt mir, die werd ich mir sicher mal installieren:thumbup:

schöner tipp

http://rocketdock.com/


----------



## xxsurfer (15 Feb. 2010)

*...jo,Dock verwende ich auch schon ewig (also schon zu XP Zeiten).Ich
verknüpfe aber keine Anwendungen mit Dock sondern Ordner in
denen sich meine ganzen Verknüpfungen zu den jeweiligen Progs
befinden....dann muß man sich nicht den ganzen Desktop mit Icons
zuballern.Statt der Original Dock Icons verwende ich lieber hochauflösende
PNG`s....beim überfahren mit dem Mauspfeil zoomen die Icons ja stark
und da sehen PNG`s einfach besser aus.*

*Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:*



 

 

 

​


*....und obgleich ich Celebfan bin verwende ich am liebste OS spezifische
Grafiken....ich hab W7 64 als Bertiebssytem und nutze gerne den Wallpaper
changer und mehrere Grafiken.*

*Siehe Beispiel 2 :*

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=128080​

*Meine Settings:

RES: 1600x900 (17,3" Laptopdisplay)*


*Ich poste hier noch mal meine ganzen Icon Sets und Skins
für "Rocketdock" als RAR Archiv (es sind PNG`s aber auch HQ Icons
der verschiedensten Art darin enthalten+div. Skins)*


http://rapidshare.com/files/350999201/Rocketdock.rar
(Archivgröße 27 MB)​

*Die jeweiligen Iconsets sind einzeln in selbstentpackende Archive 
sortiert,man kann diese direkt in das Verzeichnis "Rocketdock\Icons"
entpacken und dann auswählen.*


----------

